# Journey has begun



## nickthomp (May 16, 2014)

Gentlemen,

My name is Nick and I recently became an EA in April. I am so looking forward to what lies ahead and truly honored that I have so many brothers that I get to share my experience with. So far my journey has been a life changing one. I have had a few family members who were masons dating back the the early 1800's. And it means even more to me that they were members of the same lodge that I am now a part of. 
NL#40 




Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## cdovalinaRR227 (May 16, 2014)

Welcome to the fraternity Nick! That's cool to know you have some family history in your current lodge. I have not requested my family history from Grand Lodge yet, but I'm sure there are some out in Laredo and Eagle Pass. Again Welcome


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## nickthomp (May 16, 2014)

Thanks brother!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 17, 2014)

Welcome to our online community here!!


----------



## kmjn@tz (May 25, 2014)

Thats amazing..   Havin family members in a craft back then..


----------



## goomba (May 25, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## Joshua71 (May 25, 2014)

Welcome! 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## stevenson8877 (Jun 2, 2014)

Welcome Bro.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## nickthomp (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks brothers! My FC degree was done this past week.


----------



## stevenson8877 (Jun 23, 2014)

Congrats Brother.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 31, 2014)

Welcome brother, how far along are you now?


----------



## nickthomp (Sep 27, 2014)

Just wanted to give a quick update. My lodge goes dark during the summer months but upon returning  to lodge this month I successfully passed my FC exam. With my MM coming up in the next few weeks.  I am so glad I've taken my time with my journey and not rushed things. It has allowed me the time to learn, reflect and build strong relationships with my brothers.


----------



## nickthomp (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays brothers!


----------

